# Codificador Decimal a BCD



## steven89

Conocen algún circuito integrado que convierta decimal a BCD?.

Gracias.


----------



## Apollo

Entiendo que necesitas un integrado que codifique 10 líneas a BCD.

El integrado que buscas es el 74LS147.
Es un convertidor de diez líneas a Código BCD.

La característica especial de este integrado es que es un codificador de prioridad, sólamente el número decimal más alto va a estar presente en la salida en el caso de que se tengan dos o más números en la entrada.

Adjunto un diagrama en Circuit Maker del mismo.

Espero y te sea útil esta información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## nestorval87

Cómo pódria  utilizar ese integrado para controlar un teclado. Lo que pasa es que ya compre el teclado, pero ahora me dicen que para controlarlo es necesario tener un microcontrolador.

Gracias

salu2


----------



## Apollo

Hola nestorval87:

Normalmente te venden un teclado de matriz, el cuál es más difícil de manejar por la naturaleza del mismo. Con el integrado que te comento, sólo necesitas un teclado con pulsadores en conexión normal, un pin a cada entrada del integrado y otro a tierra. Es mucho más sencillo que tratar con uno de matriz (Claro como pudiste darte cuenta, con el integrado no puedes introducir el número 0, ya que este es el default del integrado, cuando ninguna otra tecla es presionada), creo que este es el único inconveniente del mismo.

Para manejar un teclado de matriz, sería necesario conseguir un pic o algo parecido para controlarlo. ya que no he visto un integrado para decodificar de teclado de matriz a BCD. O hacerlo por medio de lógica discreta.

Saludos al foro


----------



## nestorval87

Ya estoy haciendo el teclado con pulsadores.

Creo que el matricial me servira cuando aprenda algo sobre Pics. 

Y ya tengo el 74ls147, ahora el unico problema que tengo es el del 0, ahh y que el integrado es CMOS, y no se que diferencia tenfrá con el ttl. pero creo que no es casi nada.


Salu2


----------



## MaMu

nestorval87 dijo:
			
		

> Ya estoy haciendo el teclado con pulsadores.
> 
> Creo que el matricial me servira cuando aprenda algo sobre Pics.
> 
> Y ya tengo el 74ls147, ahora el unico problema que tengo es el del 0, ahh y que el integrado es CMOS, y no se que diferencia tenfrá con el ttl. pero creo que no es casi nada.
> 
> 
> Salu2



*Tipicas*

CMOS hasta 15vcc máx.
TTL hasta 5Vcc máx.

Saludos.


----------



## Apollo

Hola a todos   

Como te comentaba, el cero se presenta de manera automática cuando ninguna de las otras entradas está activa.

Mientras uses un solo voltaje para las dos tecnologías (En este caso serían 5v, para evitar dañar el TTL), no hay ningún problema de compatibilidad, solamente cuida bien el FanOut de los integrados para no sobrecargar las salidas.

Un saludo al foro


----------



## s_nebur24

tb esta el codificador decimal a binario 74148 que es de 8 a 3 lineas , con prioridad y con entradas logica negativa  y salida  inhibicion que pone las salidas a nivel alto cuando las entradas se encuentran a nivel alto.
saludos


----------



## gabideas

Hola a todos.. necesitaria el diagrama y el diseño de un circuito codificador (encoder) que posea 10 entradas en numero decimal y lo convierta a BCD de 4 salidas.Yo la tabla se como hacerla pero no entiendo bien como mapearla para implementarla en un circuito.Gracias.Saludos.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola gabideas

Con 10 Bit’s de entrada puedes llegar hasta 1024 Si mal no recuerdo. Pero con 4 salidas BCD como piensas representarlo?

De cualquier modo en el siguiente enlace dicen como hacer lo que pretendes

En Mensage #55https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/convertir-valores-binarios-bcd-3757/index3.html 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Radioreturn

Codificador Decimal a BCD

Encontré este esquema: 





Lo simulé en livewire y le agregé un 7447 para mostrarlo en un display.
Pdta, como en ttl no encontré un CI de OR con 4 ni cinco entradas lo hice con OR de 2 entradas.
Ah por cierto envio la pagina de donde saqué
http://www.virtual.unal.edu.co/cursos/ingenieria/2000477/lecciones/030501.htm


----------



## deyvis_p8

El C.I. 74LS147, tiene 9 entradas (1,2,... , 9) es decir entradas decimales; y contiene una salida en BCD (A,B,C,D), es decir 4 canales 1 para cada uno de los 4 bits (BCD).

El C.I. 74LS42, tiene una entrada en BCD y nueve salidas a decimal (1,2,... ,9). 

No hay necesidad de utilizar compuertas para diseñar al menos q asi lo desees...


----------



## psicodelico

preguntilla.. porque no lo estoy encontrando con el google, cual es equivalente del 74LS147 pero en CMOS, esos 5v son muy quisquillosos y me fastidian .


----------



## DaniD

Hola psicodelico.
El equivalente del 74LS147 en CMOS es el 40147, este mismo:
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/90/108684_DS.pdf

Quizás este par de links te sean útiles en un futuro:

Lista de integrados - serie 7400 (TTL)
Lista de integrados - serie 4000 (CMOS)

Saludos.


----------



## psicodelico

Gracias por la data Che, esos 5v me fastidian porque es para armar un pequeño indicador (1 led display) de las marchas de una moto, y la verdad que toda la electronica arriba de ella o se destruye o se vuelve loca, cada vez que uno la enciende con el arranque electrico. Es feroz el transitorio que introduce el burro de arranque, y según vi, no hay filtro que lo pare...


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira esto, tal vez te pude servir.




Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

